
Jeri Ellsworth's vision for growing AR with an HMD she first created at Valve - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2019/09/jeri-ellsworth-tilt-5-ar-hmd-valve.html
======
injb
For anyone who hasn't heard about this, it's a really cool approach to AR
where the glasses project the image onto a retro-reflective surface, instead
of onto the lens or the user's eye.

The kickstarter was a huge success anyway, fully funded in around 24 hours or
so.

I really like the "AR somwhere" concept - i.e. let's make it work really well
in a limited context instead of making something that works badly everywhere.

I'd like to see more detail on projecting above the gameboard, and what
happens when there isn't room for that. My understanding is that it can make
stuff appear above the board as long as it's below the line from the viewer's
eye to the opposite edge of the board. But if it's taller than that, does it
get clipped, or squished etc.?

